# CAAD9 Fork Upgrade



## joshimiller15 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello all, I ride a caad9 and was looking to upgrade the ultra stock fork with losing some weight being the main goal of the upgrade...I've heard that the cannondale slice carbon fork is a good choice from both a weight and identical rake perspective... There would be no compatibility issues with a caad9 frame and a Slice fork right?


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

look into alphaQ forks not sure if they are still on ebay for $100 bucks but I LOVE mine.

its lighter, much stiffer for my 200lb self.

Chad


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Either Alpha or Easton fork will do.


----------



## joshimiller15 (Jul 3, 2010)

I looked in to the easton ec90slx fork but am leaning towards the cannondale one...there would be no fit problems correct?


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

no fit problems, but how much is the cannondale fork?

Chad


----------



## joshimiller15 (Jul 3, 2010)

Nimitz said:


> no fit problems, but how much is the cannondale fork?
> 
> Chad



I found a slice for 50 and a premium for 150...either of those good deals in good condition?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Make sure there is no crack unless you know the history otherwise it's a risky buy.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Your always taking a risk when you buy used carbon. You have no idea what the previous owner put it through.

Go to a bike shop that deals with Cannondale. My lbs offered me a new uncut Premium for 150.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

see I'd rather take a new alphaQ fork for $100 over a premium cannondale...

Chad


----------



## crashnburn763 (Jun 13, 2010)

What model CAAD9 do you have, a 6? Yours has the Slice Ultra? I have a 5 and it came with a Slice premium full carbon so I wouldn't think there would be any compatibility problems.


----------

